# Fibroids



## esreid1 (Jul 14, 2016)

I am 29 years old, just had my first monster 16 cm (3.5 lbs)fibroid removed in March. I knew they would come back, how just didn't anticipate so soon. Anyone else have these? I am looking for some alternative ways to keep them from growing out of control. Thanks!


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I had them.

I never had any big ones, but I had so many little ones that my scans looked like a pile of gravel. By the time the docs figured out where the problem was, there was almost no healthy tissue left.

I had a hysterectomy to get rid of them. I was offered other options, but they would always come back. I decided one major surgery was better than lots of them.


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I also had a hysterectomy due to an enormous fibroid. I tried every supplement that I could think of or heard of on the internet and it just kept growing. When I finally gave up and went to the dr they said it was like I was 20 weeks pregnant. I feel so much better now that I really don't know why I put it off for years.  So I guess I'm saying nothing worked at all for me so good luck!


----------



## esreid1 (Jul 14, 2016)

I was approx 30 weeks pregnant by the time we got them out! We want to have children....so we will see what happens.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Unfortunately they feed on estrogen. I lucked out and got one late so it starved to death.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I've been going to classes at the local health food store. The last one was called Everything you need to know about Hormones. It was an add for products started by a woman who had fibroids so big that drs recommended a hysterectomy. She started researching and was able to shrink them. Anyway I thought you all may like the info. Her name is Lorna Vanderhaeghe the web site on the hand out is www.hormonehelp.com She also has books out the one most referenced in the class was "A Smart Woman's Guide to Hormones". 

I hope this info can help, doesn't hurt to look into it. I am going to be reading more about a few of her products to do with thyroid, adrenals and brain fog. Oh and maybe the skin products which is a little better than it was but still dry.


----------



## esreid1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

I had them. Ended up having a hysterectomy. All I can say is that if you do end up doing the same, DON"T let them take your ovaries! That's just swapping one set of problems for a worse set.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Had them removed and 15 months later they were back with friends. My hysterectomy was my best gift to myself ever.


----------

